# The Summer of the String Quartet - Part Six



## itywltmt

Part One: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/251-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Part Two: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/257-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Part Three: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/262-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Part Four: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/275-summer-string-quartet-part.html
Part Five: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/280-summer-string-quartet-part.html

Threads: 
http://www.talkclassical.com/13770-summer-string-quartet.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/4091-string-quartet-talks-what-22.html

En français: http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/08/laout-du-quatuor-3ie-de-6-billets.html

This is the sixth (and final) installment of the _Summer of the String Quartet_. This exercise has been worthwhile, as it has allowed me to explore this part of the chamber repertoire, and discover pieces that I otherwise wouldn't have heard. I am also glad this is coming to an end, so we can move on to other things!

Our last installment features a number of Italian and Italian-inspiored pieces, as well as one "requested" quartet from *Franz Schubert*.

There are two pieces on our playlist that don't quite fit the standard quartet mould: the *Rossini *selection, one of his _sonatas a quattro_, replaces the cello in the traditional quartet with a double bass. Additionally, the performance I chose subs in the viola with a cello...

The final selection, by *Tcahikovsky*, is _Souvenir de Florebce_, played in the original string _sextet _version - ergo this is truly in the "honourable mention" category, but it is such a strong performance, I just had to add it today. I hope you won't mind.

*DETAILED PLAYLIST​*
*Franz SCHUBERT (1797-1828)*
String Quartet No. 15 in G major, D. 887
[Recommended by Nix]
Performed by the Hungarian String Quartet
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCAC31E1D4CC63204

*Antonio BAZZINI (1818-1897)*
String Quartet No. 6 in F major, Op. 82
Third movement (_Saltarello, Vivacissimo_)
Uncredited performers





*Gioacchino ROSSINI (1792-1868)*
Sonata a quattro No. 6 in D major (c. 1804)
Performed by members of the Rzeszow Philharmonic
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL21F68E5E9DF1FB68

*Giuseppe VERDI (1813-1901)*
String Quartet E minor (1873)
[Recommended by Trout]
Uncredited performers
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL42ED4B1EC0E87877

*Pyotr Ilyich TCHAIKOVSKY (1840-1893)*
Souvenir de Florence for string sextet in D Major, Op. 70
Performed by members of the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/tchaikovsky_op70.mp3

*August 12 2011, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage "Vacanze musicali in Italia" to our Pod-O-Matic podcast.. Read our English and French commentary August 12 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------



## Sid James

The Schubert 15th SQ is a fav of mine. I think it tends to get overshadowed a bit by #13 & #14, as they both have well-known song tunes in them?

Anyway, I always liked the dissonance in the SQ #15. He was definitely pushing the boundaries there. I think it may well be kind of hard to perform this. Bits of it are lyrical & song-like, others are pretty harsh for the time. A bit like bipolar disorder. It must be hard for performers to balance these wildly different elements out.

I used to have the Brandis Quartet (Berlin) recording, but now I've got the Busch Quartet classic recordings (made before WW2, i think?). the Brandis pushed the dissonant/extreme elements more & the busch kind of make it more lyrical, imo.

as for the tchaikovsky, a winner there. such a great piece. i've only heard the orch. version. it was esp. great live, but it would be interesting if i can hear the sextet version. love how he incorporates russian or russian sounding themes/ideas. as sunny as italy but as russian a tchaik probably ever got...


----------



## jurianbai

great, I am pleased to see somebody actually heard Rossini's Sonata quattro. It is perhaps very early concrete example of SQ formation in use.

now... if autumn season can come in as well.....

edit: oops, I think I mixed Rossini with Alessandro Scarlatti's Sonata for quartet in Dm. In fact, I think your Gioacchino Rossini is a new recommendation for me... thanks.


----------



## Guest

About PIT sextet, I've an absolutely fantastic historical recording by Kogan, Elizabeth Gilels, Barshai, Talalian, Knushevitsky and Rostropovich. Just incredible.


----------

